# Zegna vs. Canali



## solanamark (Feb 19, 2008)

I realize this is a bit like asking people's thoughts on BMW vs. Mercedes or TAG Heuer vs. Omega, but my (brief) experience suggests that Zegna and Canali offer similar cuts and styles. When comparing and deciding between the two, what should I be looking for?

And if there are other similar designers I should check out, please let me know. I'm not as big a fan of Armani but I'm sure there are others I'm unaware of. Apologies in advance if this topic has been discussed already -- I'd be happy to look at archived threads on this if there are any.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

As with anything, if you're buying OTR you have to consider fit. So whichever fits you best off-the-peg is the best to go for. Not everyone can fit into the Canali style., and cut IMO.

Zegna is fantastic in MTM. Very hard to beat, in fact. Canali offers it but is less well-developed. Zegna is ahead in terms of their fabric/cloth range and quality.

Because Zegna is such a big brand now you have to tread with care when it comes to Z Zegna and Zegna Sport. They're not always the best for the price. However, the higher-priced Zegna labels are much better, especially in suits.

Anyway, if you look at the Similar Threads section at the bottom of the page, you'll see some interesting links on the subject.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

On balance Zegna (the mainline stuff) is superior to Canali, at least in my opinion. However at retail you will likely pay more. 

By the way, Tag vs. Omega? No contest....Omega!


----------



## A Guy from Shanghai (May 9, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> On balance Zegna (the mainline stuff) is superior to Canali, at least in my opinion. However at retail you will likely pay more.


In general, this is probably true. But I do have a Zegan mainline linen sportcoat (made in switzerland for Borgdorf Goodman) that is half canvassed, while I have not seen any canali suits/coats are fused/half canvassed.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

A Guy from Shanghai said:


> In general, this is probably true. But I do have a Zegan mainline *linen sportcoat *(made in switzerland for Borgdorf Goodman) that is *half canvassed*, while I have not seen any canali suits/coats are fused/half canvassed.


I wouldn't hold that against them. Linen/summer weight sport coats are sometimes 1/2 canvassed so as to reduce the weight.


----------



## Observer57 (Nov 25, 2007)

I am an owner of both Canali and Zegna suits. I have both in OTR but only recently did I order a Canali MTM (already have a Zegna).

IMO, when comparing apples to apples, mainline to mainline, they're both excellent when their respective strengths are considered.

OTR, I have found the construction between the two to be rather equal with a slight edge to Canali. IMO, they are more consistent across models for whatever reason.

In fabrics I give the nod to Zegna. Some of my favorite items are Zegna fabrics. I find them to have superior quality in apperance, feel, weight and "breathability".

Price, I think Zegna's name and reputation earn them a premium and they have diluted the line with lower quality items. They are more often on sale but at full retail, I'd probably give the edge to Canali in the "bang for the FULL buck" category.

Design, I have to go with Zegna. IMO, their experience in dressing the man comes across with some more innovation. I think 

All together, it's pretty even.


----------



## ciscostud (Jan 3, 2007)

I vote for Canali. I like the styling better. Also, at retail Canali versus mainline Zegna, you will pay less for Canali. Now Zegna has a couture that is better than Canali, but Ravazzolo is in the same price range and blows that line away.

I think Canali construction and mainline Zegna are comparable.
They are both largely machine made with some handwork.
Canali is always fully canvased, Zegna mainline is most of the time if not always too.
I do think Zegna may have an edge in some fabrics. I have numerous Canali MTM suits out of Beverly Hills. I am thrilled with them. 
I would rather put the extra money spent on a Zegna towards a REAL upgrade over Canali, a Ravazzolo suit.


----------



## pkhunter (Sep 17, 2009)

What precisely is so stunning about a Ravazzolo suit? 

As to the original poster, I see too many people asking this question lately. 

Canali makes mostly Drop 6 suits. Their fit is fantastic if you're a little heavy on the waist. That's not to say "fat", just the bone structure of people in North America for example is a touch different from, say, a Japanese like Ken Watanabe in Inception. 

For people with more proportionate builds, Zegna is unbeatable. Off the rack, their prints and fabrics are super. When considering off the rack, even Brioni shops are abysmal. It's a lot about merchandising isn't it -- what the shop owner decides to bring in. One good thing about Zegna's global institutionalization is that their classic lines are usually always in any store, as are their latest season's stuff. By comparison I've seen several Canali and Brioni stores that only uncles would find appealing. 

As for Made to Measure (MTM), I'm not sure what people here are talking about. Zegna and Brioni take the cake in that department, from selection of fabrics to the superly trained tailors all over the world. Your Zegna or Brioni MTM suit made in Hong Kong will be quite similar to one made San Francisco. 

If you're looking for "bang for buck", wait for sales at Saks or Harry Rosen (depending on which side of the border you're on) and get one at that time. If you're seriously in this category, then also give Corneliani a try. I'm super-impressed with how this brand has risen to a place that it's mentioned in the same breath as Zegna or Canali. 

Net net - people will have their preferences, much like Nikon or Canon, but the distinction is minute and it depends on the one who wears to make it look good, maintain the suit well, be clear with the tailor what he wants, etc. 

That's a disappointing answer for you, but that's the truth. 

If you really really want an answer, then looking at it from a global consistency perspective, you won't go wrong with Zegna. (The mainline, not the Zegna Sport or Z Zegna crap....in that league, I'd go with Corneliani or Hugo Boss)


----------



## Merle (Aug 23, 2010)

I think Canalli has more modern and refreshing colors and paterns in their suits

Zegna uses a more traditional style


----------



## pkhunter (Sep 17, 2009)

Merle said:


> I think Canalli has more modern and refreshing colors and paterns in their suits
> 
> Zegna uses a more traditional style


Then you're a little bit out of touch 

Pick up the Esquire or GQ (I don't remember which) from June. Zegna's innovations in both the fabric quality (breathability and coolness) plus their avante garde styling were both commended.

One can tell a lot by simply looking at their websites. I quite like both when I'm state-side, but I live in Asia/Europe and it's just much easier to find the proper Zegnas than to find proper Canalis. I don't mind paying an extra buck to Zegna for simply their consistent quality around the world.

I have nearly a couple dozen suits now, so all the basics and some pinstripes etc are covered. Beyond that, I now covet colors/styles like the one shown here: https://www.ermenegildozegna.com/?lang=en -- peak lapel, an interesting birds-eye tan color suit. Great for summer.


----------



## Merle (Aug 23, 2010)

pkhunter said:


> Then you're a little bit out of touch
> 
> Pick up the Esquire or GQ (I don't remember which) from June. Zegna's innovations in both the fabric quality (breathability and coolness) plus their avante garde styling were both commended.
> 
> ...


I have the Zegna Folder for A/W 2010 and I founded it a bit too grey and blue (I'm talking about their suits!). That cashmere stuffed jacket was cool tough 

Compared to the Canali website, they showed more color (black purple shoes), more fantasy in their patterns and cuts... That's what I tought.

But I have to admit that this summer, Zegna had a really good collection. Fresh and young, better then their winter stuff now


----------



## pkhunter (Sep 17, 2009)

Merle said:


> Compared to the Canali website, they showed more color (black purple shoes), more fantasy in their patterns and cuts... That's what I tought.


This is an interesting comment. Canali may have more fantasy as you put it. But Zegna's MTM materials are bar none, the range is stupendous and I can get whatever colors/cuts/lapels etc that I need.

Speaking of purple black shoes, Boss is quickly coming of age too (their new designer is kicking butt) -- 
https://store-us.hugoboss.com/Doubl...3268_color=501_Dark-Purple&start=9&cgid=34100


----------

